# Compressor reed question



## Etherhuffer (May 4, 2020)

I have an old Campbell Hausfeld compressor, small one. It was a freebie I am overhauling. I put in new reeds as the old ones were toast. But....do those have a slight bend in them? These are individual tongue depressor shaped reads, four of them .085 Should they lie flat against the seats when installed? I think I did the reverse.
(Its a fine line between sheer genius and absolute stupidity!)


----------

